# OH MY GOODNESS!!



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Polyface farm just contacted me like five minutes ago to tell me that they've accepted my intern application!!!! :shocked: :shocked: I'M GOING TO VIRGINIA!!!! I am literally shaking right now from shock; I didn't think I would get the internship since I hadn't heard from them, but out of 93 other people who applied, I was one of the chosen! :wahoo: OH MY GOODNESS! We need a little smilie that faints on the sidebar... :wink:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

That is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

:stars: Congrats!!!!
I hope all goes well

Oregon to verginia is a long trip.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yep, it's a very long trip! I haven't been to VA in about 18 years (I was born there)... It'll be nice to go "home"! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow .......that is wonderful news..... :clap: :leap:  :hug: ray:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: Yeah! I am so excited for you!! You get to start all your plans and continue your dreams! Good for you, you deserve this!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats! That's terrific!!!!! :stars:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

good jod . :leap:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

:stars: :stars: :stars: :balloons: :stars: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: 

I'm so happy to hear this!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! That's a long long way away!..


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh this is fantastic news! I'm SO happy for you! All your hard work and patience has really paid off and now you get to follow your heart's desire -- and bring your goaties with you!!! How exciting! Well done!

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: arty: arty: arty: arty: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :applaud: :applaud:     :hi5: :hi5: :hi5: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

Many happy faces for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I read this and screamed oh my goodness to! Congrats! VA isn't far from me. What parts? So so cool! 

When do you go?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Goat Song said:


> Yep, it's a very long trip! I haven't been to VA in about 18 years (I was born there)... It'll be nice to go "home"! :wink:


 Congrats-I personally think VA is nice...hehe. I've lived here virtually all of my life. Where exactly will you be?? :whatgoat:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

:stars: :stars: Congratulations!!! :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

THANK YOU GUYS!!! :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: I am so happy to see so many other happy people!! :wink:

I'll be in Swoope, VA, and the first visit there will be in January. This trip is what they call the "checkout". Their exact wording in the e-mail was, _"We will have some gut-wrenching tough work for you to do, to see what you're made of, and you can decide if you still want to go through with the internship."_ I'm not worried about the work at all though. I know I can do it, and I've spoken with other interns who have gone before, and so I know what to expect and I know I can do it. 

After the checkout, the actual internship starts in the beginning of June, and ends on Sept. 30. Unless you get picked to be an apprentice, in which you would then stay another entire year.

:wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: :stars: :dance: :dance: :leap: :leap:  :clap: I am SO excited!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

How long is the checkout for?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> THANK YOU GUYS!!! :greengrin: :greengrin:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> How long is the checkout for?


technically speaking, it's four days. They want to see 2 full days of work from each possible intern, so you get there the day before, and leave the day after your two days are done.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

:leap:  CONGRATULATIONS!!! I know you CAN DO IT!! :clap: :leap: :wahoo: :wahoo: 

:thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:wahoo: Congrats!!!
I am so happy for you!!!
I just mapquested and you will be about 6 hours from me. Maybe we can meet up one way or the other.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow!!! Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow - what a great opportunity for you!!

Polyface is almost 3 1/2 hours from us.


----------

